# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  شيخ الإسلام : النساء أكثر أهل الجنة !

## عبدالله الخليفي

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن اعهتدى بهداه 

أما بعد:

قال شيخ ابن تيمية كما في مجموع الفتاوى (6/432) (( لِأَنَّ النِّسَاءَ أَكْثَرُ مِنْ الرِّجَالِ إذْ قَدْ صَحَّ أَنَّهُنَّ أَكْثَرُ أَهْلِ النَّارِ وَقَدْ صَحَّ لِكُلِّ رَجُلٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ زَوْجَتَانِ مِنْ الْإِنْسِيَّاتِ سِوَى الْحُورِ الْعِينِ وَذَلِكَ لِأَنَّ مَنْ فِي الْجَنَّةِ مِنْ النِّسَاءِ أَكْثَرُ مِنْ الرِّجَالِ وَكَذَلِكَ فِي النَّارِ فَيَكُونُ الْخَلْقُ مِنْهُمْ أَكْثَرَ ))

قلت إذا صح ما ذكره شيخ الإسلام فلا يتعارض مع كونهن أكثر أهل النار لأنهن أكثر من الرجال مطلقاً 

وزد على ذلك أن حديث (( يا معشر النساء تصدقن فإني أريتكن أكثر أهل النار )) 

المخاطب به ابتداءً نساء المؤمنين اللواتي مآلهن إلى الجنة لذا علل كثرتهن في النار بأمور دون الكفر الأكبر ولا توجب الخلود في النار 

وهي الإكثار من اللعن 

وكفران العشير 

واذهاب لب الرجل الحازم 

ولهذا كان الترغيب بالصدقة لتكفير الخطايا عنهن 

تنبيه: قولي أنهن أكثر أهل الجنة في العنوان أعني به أنهن الأكثر باعتبار الجنس لا الوصف 

هذا وصل اللهم على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## المسندي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالله المحمد

ذكر الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله في تعليقاته النافعة على صحيح البخاري
(أن أكثر أهل الجنة من نساء الدنيا والحور وأكثر أهل النار النساء من نساء أهل الدنيا ، وأقل أهل الجنة من له زوجتان والزيادة على حسب فضل الله ) الحلل الإبريزية ج4ص271
كتاب الرقاق  ، وذكر الشيخ رحمه الله نحو ذلك أيضا ونقله عن ابي هريرة رضي الله عنه انظر ج1ص309 كتاب الكسوف وأيضا ج3 ص50 كتاب بدء الخلق في باب ما جاء في صفة الجنة وأنها مخلوقة .

قال ابن حجر رحمه الله في شرحه لحديث ‏أول ‏ ‏زمرة ‏ ‏تلج ‏ ‏الجنة صورتهم على صورة القمر ليلة البدر..
 :  واستدل أبو هريرة بهذا الحديث على أن النساء في الجنة أكثر من الرجال كما أخرجه مسلم من طريق ابن سيرين عنه , وهو واضح لكن يعارضه قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث الكسوف المتقدم " 

رأيتكن أكثر أهل النار " ويجاب بأنه لا يلزم من أكثريتهن في النار نفي أكثريتهن في الجنة , لكن يشكل على ذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الآخر اطلعت في الجنة فرأيت أقل ساكنها النساء , 

ويحتمل أن يكون الراوي رواه بالمعنى الذي فهمه من أن كونهن أكثر ساكني النار يلزم منه أن يكن أقل ساكني الجنة , وليس ذلك بلازم لما قدمته , ويحتمل أن يكون ذلك في أول الأمر قبل خروج العصاة من 

النار بالشفاعة , والله أعلم " ا.هـ

وقوله رحمه الله :وليس ذلك بلازم لما قدمته "

أي من أنه لا يلزم من أكثريتهن في النار نفي لأكثريتهن في الجنة

وذكر ابن حجر رحمه الله أن المقصود بقوله : ( ولكل واحد منهم زوجتان ) ‏ 
أي من نساء الدنيا 

وقوله رحمه الله : "في الحديث الآخر اطلعت في الجنة فرأيت أقل ساكنها النساء"
الحديث في مسلم
وقد رأيت للشيخ الكريم سليمان الخراشي - حفظه الله-
بحث حول "أحوال النساء في الجنة "
قال حفظه الله : "وفي حديث آخر قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن أقل ساكني الجنة النساء ) –أخرجه البخاري ومسلم –"
وبحثي القاصر أن الحديث بهذا اللفظ ليس في البخاري إنما في مسلم
قال ابن القيم في حادي الأرواح تعليقا على هذا الحديث : "وفي الحديث الآخر أن أقل ساكني الجنة النساء قيل هذا يدل على انهن إنما كن في الجنة أكثر بالحور العين التي خلقن في الجنة وأقل ساكنيها نساء الدنيا " ا.هـ
وقيل أن ذلك بالنسبة لكثرتهن في النار
والله أعلم

----------


## ابن رجب

أحسن الله اليك شيخ عبدالله

----------


## شتا العربي

لطيفة جميلة أحسن الله إليكم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء 

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## نضال مشهود

للفائدة - بارك الله فيكم !

----------


## آل عامر

بارك الله فيك أخي عبدالله ....
و نفع بنفيس فوائدك وجميل عوائدك

----------


## العرب

لكن كيف نجيب عن قوله: صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن أقل ساكني الجنة النساء ) أخرجه  مسلم ظ

----------


## عبدالله الخليفي

> لكن كيف نجيب عن قوله: صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن أقل ساكني الجنة النساء ) أخرجه  مسلم ظ


قال المناوي في فيض القدير (( وفي حديث مسلم الآتي أقل ساكني الجنة النساء. قال ابن القيم: فهذا يدل على أنه إنما يكنّ في الجنة أكثر بالحور وأما نساء أهل الدنيا فأقل أهل الجنة قال السمهودي: وفيه نظر لإمكان الجمع بأن المراد أن منكن في الجنة ليسير بالنسبة لمن يدخل النار منكن لأنهن أكثر أهل النار ويحمل عليه خبر عائشة أقل ساكني الجنة النساء يعني بالنسبة لمن يسكن منهن النار))

وقال في موطن آخر (( (إن أقل ساكني الجنة النساء) أي في أول الأمر قبل خروج عصاتهن من النار فلا دلالة فيه على أن نساء الدنيا أقل من الرجال في الجنة وقال بعض المحققين: القلة يجوز كونها باعتبار ذواتهن إذا أريد ساكني الجنة المتقدمين في دخولها وكونها باعتبار سكناهن بأن يحبس في النار كثيراً فيكون سكناهن في الجنة قليلاً بالنسبة لمن دخل ))

وبهذا تتسق الأدلة

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

جزاكم الله خير. لكن نريد توضيح و شرح أكثر

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

لتتمة الموضوع : http://majles.alukah.net/t141642/

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

ورد في الحديث الصحيح: قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - للنساء: ((إني رأيتُكن أكثر أهل النار...))[5].

وفي حديث آخر: قال - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((إن أقل ساكني الجنة النساء))[6].

وورد في حديث آخر صحيح: أن لكل رجل من أهل الدنيا (زوجتين)؛ أي: من نساء الدنيا.
فاختلف العلماء في التوفيق بين الأحاديث السابقة، أي: هل النساء أكثر في الجنة أم في النار؟

فقال بعضهم: بأن النساء يكن أكثر أهل الجنة، وكذلك أكثر أهل النار؛ لكثرتهن.

قال القاضي عياض: النساء أكثر ولد آدم.

وقال  بعضهم: بأن النساء أكثر أهل النار؛ للأحاديث السابقة، وأنهن أيضًا أكثر أهل  الجنة إذا جُمِعن مع الحور العين، فيكون الجميع أكثر من الرجال في الجنة.

وقال آخرون: بل هن أكثر أهل النار في بداية الأمر، ثم يكن أكثر أهل الجنة بعد أن يخرجن من النار؛ أي: المسلمات.

قال القرطبي: تعليقًا على قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((رأيتكن أكثر أهل النار)): يحتمل أن يكون هذا في وقت كون النساء في النار، وأما بعد خروجهن في الشفاعة ورحمة الله - تعالى - حتى لا يبقى فيها أحد ممن قال: لا إله إلا الله، فالنساء في الجنة أكثر.

الحاصل: أن تحرص المرأة ألا تكون من أهل النار.
 [5] البخاري (1462)، مسلم (79). 
[6] مسلم (2738).


 رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/sharia/0/59028/#ixzz3YyyqVO1h

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## الطيبوني

الا يلزم من هذا 
ان يكون العصاة ممن يدخل النار و العياذ بالله
اكثر من اهل الشرك و الكفر ممن يخلد فيها ؟

----------


## أحمد القلي

*



وورد في حديث آخر صحيح: أن لكل رجل من أهل الدنيا (زوجتين)؛ أي: من نساء الدنيا.



الحديث متفق عليه من حديث أبي هريرة 
(أَوَّلُ زُمْرَةٍ تَلِجُ الجَنَّةَ صُورَتُهُمْ عَلَى صُورَةِ القَمَرِ لَيْلَةَ البَدْرِ، لاَ يَبْصُقُونَ فِيهَا، ...........
وَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ زَوْجَتَانِ، يُرَى مُخُّ سُوقِهِمَا مِنْ وَرَاءِ اللَّحْمِ مِنَ الحُسْنِ، ...))




فقال بعضهم: بأن النساء يكن أكثر أهل الجنة، وكذلك أكثر أهل النار؛ لكثرتهن.




لا تجتمع الكثرتان  في مكانين مختلفين , فاذا كثر العدد في مكان كان لزاما أن يقل في المكان الآخر 
وهذا ما صحت به الأحاديث لفظا ومعتى , فقد ثبت أنهن أكثر أهل النار 
وصح أنهن أقل ساكني الجنة 





قال القاضي عياض: النساء أكثر ولد آدم.


وهذا ليس سببا في أنهن أكثر أهل النار لأن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام قد بين السبب حين سألته المرأة , وهو عملهن الذي أوصلهن الى ذلك , ولهذا أمرهن بالصدقة والاستغفار لئلا يكن من أهل النار 




وقال  بعضهم:  بأن النساء أكثر أهل النار؛ للأحاديث السابقة، وأنهن أيضًا أكثر أهل   الجنة إذا جُمِعن مع الحور العين، فيكون الجميع أكثر من الرجال في الجنة.


كون عددهن في الجنة أكثر من الرجال قد قاله أبو هريرة اعتمادا على الحديث الصحيح أن لكل رجل في الجنة زوجتين , وليس في الجنة رجل عزب فيكون عدد النساء ضعف عدد الرجال 
فقد روى مسلم في صحيحه (عَنْ مُحَمَّدٍ، قَالَ: إِمَّا تَفَاخَرُوا وَإِمَّا تَذَاكَرُوا: الرِّجَالُ فِي الْجَنَّةِ أَكْثَرُ أَمِ النِّسَاءُ؟ فَقَالَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ: أَوَ لَمْ يَقُلْ أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «إِنَّ أَوَّلَ زُمْرَةٍ تَدْخُلُ الْجَنَّةَ عَلَى صُورَةِ الْقَمَرِ لَيْلَةَ الْبَدْرِ، وَالَّتِي تَلِيهَا عَلَى أَضْوَإِ كَوْكَبٍ دُرِّيٍّ فِي السَّمَاءِ، لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ مِنْهُمْ زَوْجَتَانِ اثْنَتَانِ، يُرَى مُخُّ سُوقِهِمَا مِنْ وَرَاءِ اللَّحْمِ، وَمَا فِي الْجَنَّةِ أَعْزَبُ؟»،)
لكن يشكل عليه أن هاتين الزوجتين من الحور العين , والكلام متعلق بنساء الدنيا اللاتي يدخلن الجنة فهن قليلات بالنسبة الى من يدخلها من الرجال 
وعلى فرض أننا عددنا كل أهل الجنة , فلا ننس الولدان الذين يخدمون أهلها 
*

----------


## وطني الجميل

بارك الله فيكم ولعله غاب عنكم الحديث
حَدَّثَنَا سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ حَرْبٍ، وَحَسَنُ بْنُ مُوسَى: قَالَا: حَدَّثَنَا حَمَّادُ بْنُ سَلَمَةَ، عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ الْخَطْمِيِّ، عَنْ عُمَارَةَ بْنِ خُزَيْمَةَ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ، قَالَ: كُنَّا مَعَ عَمْرِو بْنِ الْعَاصِ فِي حَجٍّ أَوْ عُمْرَةٍ حَتَّى إِذَا كُنَّا بِمَرِّ الظَّهْرَانِ، فَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ فِي هَوْدَجِهَا قَدْ وَضَعَتْ يَدَهَا عَلَى هَوْدَجِهَا، قَالَ: فَمَالَ فَدَخَلَ الشِّعْبَ، فَدَخَلْنَا مَعَهُ، فَقَالَ: كُنَّا مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فِي هَذَا الْمَكَانِ، فَإِذَا نَحْنُ بِغِرْبَانٍ كَثِيرَةٍ، فِيهَا غُرَابٌ أَعْصَمُ أَحْمَرُ الْمِنْقَارِ وَالرِّجْلَيْنِ  ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لَا يَدْخُلُ الْجَنَّةَ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ إِلَّا مِثْلُ هَذَا الْغُرَابِ فِي هَذِهِ الْغِرْبَانِ ". قَالَ حَسَنٌ: فَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ فِي يَدَيْهَا حَبَائِرُهَا وَخَوَاتِيمُهَا قَدْ وَضَعَتْ يَدَيْهَا. وَلَمْ يَقُلْ حَسَنٌ بِمَرِّ الظَّهْرَانِ.
أخرجه أحمد 4/197 (17922) قال: حدثنا عبد الصمد. 
وفي 4/205 (17980) قال: حدثنا سليمان بن حرب، وحسن بن موسى. 
و«عَبد بن حُميد» (294) قال: حدثنا سليمان بن حرب. 
و«النَّسَائي» في «الكبرى» (9223) قال: أخبرنا أَبو داود، قال: حدثنا سليمان بن حرب.
 و«أَبو يَعلى» (7343) قال: حدثنا أَبو بكر، قال: حدثنا شاذان(الاسود بن عامر الشامي).
و«البيهقي» في شعب الايمان (7818) أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو طَاهِرٍ الْفَقِيهُ، نا أَبُو عُثْمَانَ عَمْرُو بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْبَصْرِيِّ، نا أَبُو أَحْمَدَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْوَهَّابِ، أنا سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ حَرْبٍ
و «ابن عساكر» في «تاريخه» (49081) قال أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ، أنا أَبُو الْغَنَائِمِ عَبْدُ الصَّمَدِ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْمَأْمُونِ، أَنْبَأَ عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ حَبَابَةَ، ح. وَأَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ، أَنْبَأَ أَبُو الْحُسَيْنِ بْنُ النَّقُّورِ، أنا عِيسَى بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ عِيسَى،  قَالا: أنا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ، نا أَبُو نَصْرٍ التَّمَّارُ،  و«الحاكم» في «المستدرك»(8885)حَ  دَّثَنِي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ صَالِحِ بْنِ هَانِئٍ، ثَنَا الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ الْفَضْلِ الْبَجَلِيُّ، ثَنَا سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ حَرْبٍ، 
(8886) حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عُبَيْدٍ الأَسَدِيُّ، ثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ دِيزِيلَ، ثَنَا آدَمُ بْنُ أَبِي إِيَاسٍ، .
و(محمد بن حبيب) في (الجزء الثالث من الأخبار والحكايات) (10) قال: ثنا أحمد بن علي، قال ثنا أبو نصر التمار،  
و(الهروي) في (تهذيب اللغة) حدّثنَا مُحَمَّد بن إِسْحَاق قَالَ: حَدثنَا الرماديّ حدَّثنا الْأسود بْن عَامر
و (ابن قتيبة) في (اصلاح الغلط ) وقال حدثنيه محمد عن ابن عائشة 
رواه السبعة (عبد الصمد بن عبد الوارث، وسليمان بن حرب، والحسن بن موسى ، وأسود بن عامر شاذان، وآدم بن أبي إياس، أبو نصر عبد الملك بن عبد العزيز التمار  ، محمد ابن عائشة )عن حماد بن سلمة، قال: حدثنا أَبو جعفر الخطمي، عن عمارة بن خزيمة، فذكره .
والحديث عزاه ايضا (البوصيري) في (اتحاف الخيرة المهرة ) الى  أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مَنِيعٍ وَأَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ وَالْحَارِثُ بْنُ أَبِي أُسَامَةَ .
و(السيوطي) في (جامع الأحاديث) الى البغوي 
درجة الحديث : 
(الهيثمي) في (مجمع الزوائد)  وقال: رواه احمد رجاله ثقات  
(الحاكم) في (المستدرك) وقال : هَذَا حَدِيثٌ صَحِيحٌ عَلَى شَرْطِ مُسْلِمٍ، وَلَمْ يُخْرِجَاهُ . ووافقه الذهبي
قال الألباني خطأ وافقه الذهبي عليه:  فإن أبا جعفر هذا اسمه عمير بن يزيد لم يخرج له مسلم شيئا اهـ.-وقلت كذلك عُمَارَةَ بْنِ خُزَيْمَةَ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ .
وصحح اسناده : 
القدماء : (العراقي) في (تخريج الإحياء) و(محمد الغزي) في (اتقان ما يحسن) و(العجلوني) في (كشف الخفاء) و(ابن حجر الهيتمي) في (الافصاح عن احاديث النكاح) وغيرهم 
المعاصرين : و(الألباني) في (السلسلة الصحيحة)  و(الوادعي) في (الصحيح المسند) و(شعيب الأرناؤوط) في (المسند) و(الداراني) في (مسند أبي يعلى)
ممن أعلوه :  (العدوي) في تخريج (المنتخب من مسند ابن حميد) وقال:  294 سند منقطع: لم نقف لسليمان بن حرب على رواية عن أبي جعفر الخطمي "عمير بن يزيد".
(الحويني) في احد (تسجيلاته) وقال :هذا حديث باطل

----------


## أحمد القلي

*فيكم بارك الله تعالى 
لم يغب عنا ومعناه حاضر بين أعيننا 
وهو موافق لما سلف من الأحاديث التي أخبرت أنهن أقل أهل الجنة وأكثر أهل النار 
ولذلك روى النسائي قبله حديث عمران بن الحصين 

عَنْ أَبِي التَّيَّاحِ قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ مُطَرِّفَ بْنَ الشِّخِّيرِ أَنَّ عِمْرَانَ بْنَ حَصِينٍ، حَدَّثَ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: «أَقَلُّ سُكَّانِ الْجَنَّةِ النِّسَاءُ»
وروىاه مسلم كذلك 
روى  مسلم  عَنْ أَبِي التَّيَّاحِ، قَالَ: كَانَ لِمُطَرِّفِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللهِ امْرَأَتَانِ، فَجَاءَ مِنْ عِنْدِ إِحْدَاهُمَا، فَقَالَتِ الْأُخْرَى: جِئْتَ مِنْ عِنْدِ فُلَانَةَ؟ فَقَالَ: جِئْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِ عِمْرَانَ بْنِ حُصَيْنٍ، فَحَدَّثَنَا أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، قَالَ: «إِنَّ أَقَلَّ سَاكِنِي الْجَنَّةِ النِّسَاءُ»))

والحديث رواه البخاري عن عمران 
عَنْ أَبِي رَجَاءٍ، عَنْ عِمْرَانَ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: «اطَّلَعْتُ فِي الجَنَّةِ فَرَأَيْتُ أَكْثَرَ أَهْلِهَا الفُقَرَاءَ، وَاطَّلَعْتُ فِي النَّارِ فَرَأَيْتُ أَكْثَرَ أَهْلِهَا النِّسَاءَ»

ورواية عمران بهذا اللفظ بمقارنتها بروايته بلفظ مسلم تبين التوافق بين كونهن أكثر أهل النار وأقل سكان الجنة 
*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

لماذا النساء في النار أكثر من الرجال
لماذا عدد النساء أكبر من عدد الرجال في جهنم ؟ .
تم النشر بتاريخ: 2002-06-11
الحمد لله
ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن النساء هن أكثر أهل النار فعن عِمْرَانَ بْنِ حُصَيْنٍ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: (اطَّلَعْتُ فِي الْجَنَّةِ فَرَأَيْتُ أَكْثَرَ أَهْلِهَا الْفُقَرَاءَ وَاطَّلَعْتُ فِي النَّارِ فَرَأَيْتُ أَكْثَرَ أَهْلِهَا النِّسَاء)َ . رواه البخاري 3241 ومسلم 2737 .

أما سبب ذلك فقد سُئل عنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وبَيَّن الجواب :

فعَنْ عَبْد ِاللَّهِ بْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( َأُرِيتُ النَّارَ فَلَمْ أَرَ مَنْظَرًا كَالْيَوْمِ قَطُّ أَفْظَعَ وَرَأَيْتُ أَكْثَرَ أَهْلِهَا النِّسَاءَ ) قَالُوا :  بِمَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ؟ قَالَ : ( بِكُفْرِهِنَّ ) قِيلَ : يَكْفُرْنَ بِاللَّهِ ، قَالَ : ( يَكْفُرْنَ الْعَشِيرَ وَيَكْفُرْنَ الإِحْسَانَ لَوْ أَحْسَنْتَ إِلَى إِحْدَاهُنَّ الدَّهْرَ كُلَّهُ ثُمَّ رَأَتْ مِنْكَ شَيْئًا قَالَتْ مَا رَأَيْتُ مِنْكَ خَيْرًا قَطُّ ) رواه البخاري 1052 .

وعَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ قَالَ : خَرَجَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي أَضْحَى أَوْ فِطْرٍ إِلَى الْمُصَلَّى فَمَرَّ عَلَى النِّسَاءِ فَقَالَ : ( يَا مَعْشَرَ النِّسَاءِ تَصَدَّقْنَ فَإِنِّي أُرِيتُكُنَّ أَكْثَرَ أَهْلِ النَّارِ ) فَقُلْنَ : وَبِمَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ؟ قَالَ: ( تُكْثِرْنَ اللَّعْنَ وَتَكْفُرْنَ الْعَشِير مَا رَأَيْتُ مِنْ نَاقِصَاتِ عَقْلٍ وَدِينٍ أَذْهَبَ لِلُبِّ الرَّجُلِ الْحَازِمِ مِنْ إِحْدَاكُنَّ ) قُلْنَ : وَمَا نُقْصَانُ دِينِنَا وَعَقْلِنَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ؟ قَالَ : ( أَلَيْسَ شَهَادَةُ الْمَرْأَةِ مِثْلَ نِصْفِ شَهَادَةِ الرَّجُلِ ) قُلْنَ : بَلَى ، قَالَ : ( فَذَلِكِ مِنْ نُقْصَانِ عَقْلِهَا أَلَيْسَ إِذَا حَاضَتْ لَمْ تُصَلِّ وَلَمْ تَصُمْ ) قُلْن َ: بَلَى ، قَالَ : ( فَذَلِكِ مِنْ نُقْصَانِ دِينِهَا ) رواه البخاري 304 .

وعن جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ قَالَ: شَهِدْتُ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الصَّلاةَ يَوْمَ الْعِيدِ فَبَدَأَ بِالصَّلاةِ قَبْلَ الْخُطْبَةِ بِغَيْرِ أَذَانٍ وَلا إِقَامَةٍ ثُمَّ قَامَ مُتَوَكِّئًا عَلَى بِلالٍ فَأَمَرَ بِتَقْوَى اللَّهِ وَحَثَّ عَلَى طَاعَتِهِ وَوَعَظَ النَّاسَ وَذَكَّرَهُمْ ثُمَّ مَضَى حَتَّى أَتَى النِّسَاءَ فَوَعَظَهُنَّ وَذَكَّرَهُنَّ فَقَالَ : ( تَصَدَّقْنَ فَإِنَّ أَكْثَرَكُنَّ حَطَبُ جَهَنَّمَ ) فَقَامَتِ امْرَأَةٌ مِنْ سِطَةِ النِّسَاءِ سَفْعَاءُ الْخَدَّيْنِ فَقَالَتْ : لِمَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ؟ قَالَ : ( لأَنَّكُنَّ تُكْثِرْنَ الشَّكَاةَ وَتَكْفُرْنَ الْعَشِيرَ) قَالَ : فَجَعَلْنَ يَتَصَدَّقْنَ مِنْ حُلِيِّهِنَّ يُلْقِينَ فِي ثَوْبِ بِلالٍ مِنْ أَقْرِطَتِهِنَّ وَخَوَاتِمِهِنّ  َ . رواه مسلم 885 .

وينبغي على الأخوات المؤمنات اللاتي يعلمن بهذا الحديث أن يكون تصرفهن كتصرف هؤلاء الصحابيات اللاتي لما علمن بهذا عملن من الخير ما يكون بإذن الله سبباً في إبعادهن من أن يدخلن ضمن هؤلاء الأكثر .

فنصيحتنا للأخوات الحرص على التمسك بشعائر الإسلام وفرائضه لاسيما الصلاة والبعد عما حرمه الله سبحانه وتعالى وبخاصة الشرك بصوره المتعددة التي تنتشر في أوساط النساء مثل طلب الحاجات من غير الله وإتيان السحرة والعرافين ونحو ذلك .

نسأل الله أن يبعدنا وجميع إخواننا وأخواتنا عن النار وما قرّب إليها من قول أو عمل .

الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## عبدُ الله الشرقاويُّ

أنا في الحقيقة مصدوم بقول النووي وابن حجر بأن المقصود بالزوجتين نساء أهل الدنيا ! فمن أين لهما ذلك؟
طيب ، أين هما ومن قال بقولهما من حديث [ أقل ساكني الجنة النساء ] ؟
وأين هما من رواية البخاري أَوَّلُ زُمْرَةٍ تَدْخُلُ الجَنَّةَ علَى صُورَةِ القَمَرِ لَيْلَةَ البَدْرِ، والذينَ علَى آثَارِهِمْ كَأَحْسَنِ كَوْكَبٍ دُرِّيٍّ في السَّمَاءِ إضَاءَةً، قُلُوبُهُمْ علَى قَلْبِ رَجُلٍ واحِدٍ، لا تَبَاغُضَ بيْنَهُمْ ولَا تَحَاسُدَ، لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ *زَوْجَتَانِ مِنَالحُورِ**العِينِ*، يُرَى مُخُّ سُوقِهِنَّ مِن ورَاءِ العَظْمِ واللَّحْمِ.

وأصلاً هذا الوصف من رؤية مخ السوق لم يرد إلا في وصف الحور العين في الأحاديث الأخرى.

فلماذا هذا التنطع والقول أن هذا يُحمَل في أول الحال والآخر في آخره !!

الجواب واضح.
أكثر أهل النار وأقل ساكني الجنة النساء بنص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وما ذهب إليه أبو هريرة ليس فيه أدنى تصريح - فيما رأيت- أن المقصود نساء الإنسيات بل الحديث فيه التعميم.

ثم لو تخيلنا أن لكل رجل زوجتان من الإنسيات، فكيف هذا؟ هل يعقل أن نصف النساء الآن عزباوات؟
أم أن المرأة التي زوجها في النار سيسعدها الله بزوجٍ آخر ، ثم لما يخرج هو يزوجه بالحور العين؟ وهنا يأتي دور ليس في الجنة أعزب؟
طيب لماذا هذا التخيل العجيب؟

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

* هل الرجال أكثر في الجنة أم النساء ؟*
تخاصم الرجال والنساء في هذا والصحابة أحياء، ففي (صحيح مسلم) عن ابن سيرين قال: اختصم الرجال والنساء: أيهم أكثر في الجنة؟ وفي رواية: إما تفاخروا، وإما تذاكروا: الرجال في الجنة أكثر أم النساء؟ فسألوا أبا هريرة، فاحتج أبو هريرة على أن النساء في الجنة أكثر بقول الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: ((إن أول زمرة تدخل الجنة على صورة القمر ليلة البدر، والتي تليها على أضوأ كوكب دري في السماء، لكل امرئٍ منهم زوجتان اثنتان، يرى مخ سوقهما من وراء اللحم، وما في الجنة أعزب)).  (1) والحديث واضح الدلالة على أن النساء في الجنة أكثر من الرجال، وقد احتج بعضهم على أن الرجال أكثر بحديث: ((رأيتكن أكثر أهل النار)) (2) . والجواب أنه لا يلزم من كونهن أكثر أهل النار أن يكن أقل ساكني الجنة كما يقول ابن حجر العسقلاني  (3) ، فيكون الجمع بين الحديثين أن النساء أكثر أهل النار وأكثر أهل الجنة، وبذلك يكن أكثر من الرجال وجوداً في الخلق. ويمكن أن يقال: إن حديث أبي هريرة يدل على أن نوع النساء في الجنة أكثر سواء كن من نساء الدنيا أو من الحور العين، والسؤال هو: أيهما أكثر في الجنة: رجال أهل الدنيا أم نساؤها؟ وقد وفق القرطبي بين النصين بأن النساء يكن أكثر أهل النار قبل الشفاعة وخروج عصاة الموحدين من النار، فإذا خرجوا منها بشفاعة الشافعين ورحمة أرحم الراحمين كن أكثر أهل الجنة.
ويدل على قلة النساء في الجنة ما رواه أحمد وأبو يعلى عن عمرو بن العاص قال: ((بينما نحن مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في هذا الشعب إذ قال: انظروا هل ترون شيئا؟ فقلنا: نرى غرباناً فيها غراب أعصم، أحمر المنقار والرجلين، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: لا يدخل الجنة من النساء إلا من كان منهن مثل هذا الغراب في الغربان)).  (4) (10)
قال في (حادي الأرواح)  (5) : فإن كن من نساء الدنيا فالنساء في الدنيا أكثر من الرجال، وإن كن من الحور العين لم يلزم أن يكن في الدنيا أكثر، والظاهر أنهن من الحور العين لما رواه الإمام أحمد عن أبي هريرة مرفوعاً: ((للرجل من أهل الجنة زوجتان من الحور العين على كل واحدة سبعون حلة يرى مخ ساقها من وراء الثياب)) (6) .
فإن قيل: كيف هذا مع حديث جابر المتفق عليه: ((شهدت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم العيد صلى قبل أن يخطب بغير أذان ولا إقامة، ثم خطب بعدما صلى فوعظ الناس وذكرهم، ثم أتى النساء فوعظهن ومعه بلال فذكرهن، وأمرهن بالصدقة قال: فجعلت المرأة تلقي خاتمها, وخرصها, والشيء كذلك, فأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بلالاً فجمع ما هناك. قال: إن منكن في الجنة ليسير، فقالت امرأة: يا رسول الله لم؟ قال: إنكن تكثرن اللعن وتكفرن العشير)) (7) وفي الحديث الآخر: ((إن أقل ساكني الجنة النساء)) (8) .
فالجواب كما في (حادي الأرواح): (إن هذا يدل على أنهن إنما كن في الجنة أكثر بالحور العين اللاتي خلقن في الجنة, وأقل ساكنيها باعتبار نساء الدنيا, فنساء الدنيا أقل أهل الجنة، وأكثر أهل النار)
https://dorar.net/aqadia/2801/%D8%A7...7%D8%A1-%D8%9F

----------


## عبدُ الله الشرقاويُّ

للفائدة
قال الشيخ الحويني أن حديث الغربان هذا باطل ولا زلت لا أدري ما علته

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> للفائدة
> قال الشيخ الحويني أن حديث الغربان هذا باطل ولا زلت لا أدري ما علته


*هل هذا حديث صحيح: "لا يدخل الجنة من النساء إلا من كان منهن مثل هذا الغراب" ؟*

----------


## فاضل الأفغاني

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## شروق فتوح موسى

قَالَ صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إِنَّ أُمَّتِي فِي الْأُمَمِ كَالشَّعَرَةِ الْبَيْضَاءِ فِي الثَّوْرِ الْأَسْوَدِ ".
ربما يكون ذكر النساء في حديث الغراب الأعصم كذلك كمثل هذا الحديث فيكنّ كثيرات مطلقًا والله أعلم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> قَالَ صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إِنَّ أُمَّتِي فِي الْأُمَمِ كَالشَّعَرَةِ الْبَيْضَاءِ فِي الثَّوْرِ الْأَسْوَدِ ".
> ربما يكون ذكر النساء في حديث الغراب الأعصم كذلك كمثل هذا الحديث فيكنّ كثيرات مطلقًا والله أعلم


رواه البخاري (3348) ومسلم (222) عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : ( يَقُولُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : يَا آدَمُ ، فَيَقُولُ لَبَّيْكَ وَسَعْدَيْكَ ، وَالْخَيْرُ فِي يَدَيْكَ ، فَيَقُولُ : أَخْرِجْ بَعْثَ النَّارِ . قَالَ : وَمَا بَعْثُ النَّارِ ؟ قَالَ : مِنْ كُلِّ أَلْفٍ تِسْعَ مِائَةٍ وَتِسْعَةً وَتِسْعِينَ ، فَعِنْدَهُ يَشِيبُ الصَّغِيرُ ، وَتَضَعُ كُلُّ ذَاتِ حَمْلٍ حَمْلَهَا ، وَتَرَى النَّاسَ سُكَارَى وَمَا هُمْ بِسُكَارَى ، وَلَكِنَّ عَذَابَ اللَّهِ شَدِيدٌ . قَالُوا : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، وَأَيُّنَا ذَلِكَ الْوَاحِدُ ؟ قَالَ : أَبْشِرُوا ، فَإِنَّ مِنْكُمْ رَجُلا ، وَمِنْ يَأْجُوجَ وَمَأْجُوجَ أَلْفًا . ثُمَّ قَالَ : وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ ، إِنِّي أَرْجُو أَنْ تَكُونُوا رُبُعَ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ ، فَكَبَّرْنَا . فَقَالَ : أَرْجُو أَنْ تَكُونُوا ثُلُثَ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ ، فَكَبَّرْنَا. فَقَالَ : أَرْجُو أَنْ تَكُونُوا نِصْفَ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ ، فَكَبَّرْنَا . فَقَالَ : مَا أَنْتُمْ فِي النَّاسِ إِلا كَالشَّعَرَةِ السَّوْدَاءِ فِي جِلْدِ ثَوْرٍ أَبْيَضَ ، أَوْ كَشَعَرَةٍ بَيْضَاءَ فِي جِلْدِ ثَوْرٍ أَسْوَدَ .

----------

